# Microskiff.com family outing/picnic?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm thinking of putting together a little East Coast / West Coast (Florida) Family day on the water event. 

Concept:
Single Day family friendly fun event to meet and greet fellow forum members. 

Events:
Free food & Drinks, Fun Kids Tourney, Relaxing Event. 

Locations:
East Coast event will be somewhere in the Sebastian/Vero Area
West Coast event will be in the Tampa"ish" area

Cost:
FREE!!! ;D I have talked with a few manufactures and they are willing to pitch in for free food, drinks, door prizes, etc.

Date:
West Coast mid July
East Coast mid August

What does microskiff.com need to pull this off:
I need a few people to help with logistics, set up, tear down, clean up. Local knowledge on best place to host such an event. 

I want to try to firm this up by weeks end... Please post if you want to help and how so. This will be a great event and I hope we can have a lot of folks attend!

Thanks!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Count me in for both. I will help out any way needed.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i'm in, and I am trying to get some swag from a now defunct tackle store. so far 20 gold spoons cost me a couple of bucks, hopefully I can have some swag for this and a few other events (gheenoe) coming up. will keep you posted jan.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Im down here in Ft. Lauderdale and would be more than happy to go to sebastian for a weekend. I grew up there during the summers so definitely count me in!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I vote sebastian too. how about that same park the rally was at?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I will be there and am willing to help with any and all chores involved. I am in Sebastian.

Will there be "T" shirts? 

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

In the spirit of relaxing, fun, family friendly and most important... FREE I had not planned on doing T-Shirts.

East coast looks like it's going to be a go! What about you Left Coasters? ;D 

Let's get this party started!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Im in


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in for the Tennessee event, just let me know when and where - East or West coast or preferrably Middle Tennessee


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If it's going to be at Long Point again, I may go and reserve a campsite. That place was nice and my son will want to come along as well.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Ah yes...tent camping in Mid August......good times.

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Ah yes...tent camping in Mid August......good times.
> 
> Sounds like fun!


Bah, just bring plenty of ice to keep the beer cold! ;D I'm in!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Well you guys can camp all you want... I'll get a room.

Not to confuse anyone, this is a single day event.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Get me a date and I'll see if I can add it to my calender. I would like to have a boat if not my skiff by then. I'm really starting to like gheenoe's. lol


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Philippi Park ... Pinelas County  

Dave


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

just let me know when and where. i can help set stuff up. i'm about an hour north.

anything involving me and my new boat, im all for it!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> just let me know when and where. i can help set stuff up. i'm about an hour north.
> 
> anything involving me and my new boat, im all for it!!!


Did you sell the Gheenoe in your signature? I'm pretty sure I saw it at a boat shop off of 17-92 in Orlando the other day...


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

How about Wilbro park on Roseland road in Sebastian. It has a pavilion and the ramp is on the south fork of the Sebastian River.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If it is to be Wimbrow Park we can reserve the pavillion. This is a good time of the year for the river, but August can be bugy.

Frank_S


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah hammer i sold it  cuz i needed cash, so i let it go kinda cheap and then the kid turned around and sold it. kinda made me mad, but whatever, i got a new boat now. i still miss the ol 13 tho


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Bump - What's the status on the east coast gathering?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nothing yet


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

i'm down with the west coast


----------



## gschwiet1 (Apr 17, 2009)

I would be more than happy to help out with the west coast event. I live in Tampa, and barring a schedule conflict, I can help set up, knock down, anything but provide insight and knowledge of which I have none, but would like to spend time with those who do.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll be there for West Coast if it's Tampa"ish". Just don't pick the week I'm headed to the Keys!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, Jan you know I will help out any way I can. Could use a date to work with. call me


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

July?

I want to keep this a K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Silly) event. Show up, eat drink and BS. Keep it simple and family friendly. I have talked to several manufactures and many of them said they would help out with stuff like food, door prizes etc. Kevin from ECC, Charley from Maverick and Mel from Ankona have all said they would like to be a part of the fun and I want to take this opportunity to thank them all in advance. You guys ROCK!

Let's Get the East Coast one going first... Then West Coast in August?

So pick a date for the East Coast.

July 11 or 18 or 25th...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> July?
> 
> I want to keep this a K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Silly) event. Show up, eat drink and BS. Keep it simple and family friendly. I have talked to several manufactures and many of them said they would help out with stuff like food, door prizes etc. Kevin from ECC, Charley from Maverick and Mel from Ankona have all said they would like to be a part of the fun and I want to take this opportunity to thank them all in advance. You guys ROCK!
> 
> ...




I'd say 25th! give us a little bit more time to be ready.


Plus, my bday is on the 27th. I can be out there all week and probably get on some mosquito lagoon reds.


----------



## flatoutfishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Jan,
I'd love to make to both events with some shirts. This way I'll have a deadline to finalize the microskiff edition shirt we have talked about. Let me know.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds good, give me a ring and let's chat.

Cheers


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

West Coast in Aug. could be at Ft. Desoto or
at Gandy Beach... There is an area adjacent to
the boat ramp at Ft. D we may be able to get
with pic-nic tables and Gandy beach is first come
first served... just go out in the morning an set 
up some EZ-Ups and take the area we want.
You can launch @ Gandy from the beach, at a 
commercial ramp on the west end or at the 
Gandy Ramp on the Tampa side...
Any ideas... Comments? Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Jan, I am good for any of the three dates.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I conferred with my planning committee... (wife) July 18th is the best weekend for us. So the date is set.

July 18th. East Coast Microskiff.com Bash.

Location. The midway point for east coasters seams to be about Sebastian... Suggestions?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> West Coast in Aug. could be at Ft. Desoto or
> at Gandy Beach... There is an area adjacent to
> the boat ramp at Ft. D we may be able to get
> with pic-nic tables and Gandy beach is first come
> ...


Fort Desoto is a great place. Gandy is nice but Fort D is much nicer. Massive boat ramp, too.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im in for the east cost gathering


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I conferred with my planning committee... (wife) July 18th is the best weekend for us. So the date is set.
> 
> July 18th. East Coast Microskiff.com Bash.
> 
> Location. The midway point for east coasters seams to be about Sebastian... Suggestions?


Dang! I can't make that...will be in Atlanta on a work trip for two weekends, returning on the 19th. :'( I'd suggest Long Point Park again, but it's a moot point for me now...

Not that it matters, but I couldn't have made the 25th either, cause of a family funeral/memorial celebration that weekend.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Well that sucks, would have loved to see your report from the event and how many Smilies you would use..   ;D


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

fort d ramp is a zoo!Gandy might be alot nicer for ease.Sunset beach here in Tarpon Springs is nice but small and gets busy to .


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> fort d ramp is a zoo!Gandy might be alot nicer for ease.Sunset beach here in Tarpon Springs is nice but small and gets busy to .


Anywhere is going to be busy...even Gandy. Fort D is going to be more accommodating because of how big the boat ramp is. Gandy's is pretty small...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Well that sucks, would have loved to see your report from the event and how many Smilies you would use..   ;D


Yeah, me too.  Been a rough week, had a great grandfather and an aunt pass. Then my travel schedule got extended, pretty much blowing out all of July.

I was gonna do this instead of the Gheenoe Rally this year, since it's closer, but I'll still shoot for the Rally.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear the Ham!

Ok date set, July 18 Location ?????????
I thought about a spoil island in the IRL... suggestions?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Sorry to hear the Ham!
> 
> Ok date set, July 18 Location ?????????
> I thought about a spoil island in the IRL... suggestions?



Round Island area?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

East Coast

1. KARS Park - Banana River NMZ and IRL fishing. Good park for a party. 

2. Sand Point Park in Titusville - Curtis has held the Brandon Tournament here and it works well. 

I prefer either of these location over a spoil island because there will be some people who will want drive in vs show up on in a boat.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I vote Sand Point Park. Tom is Kars Park NMZ only?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

KARS Park has a boat ramp on the edge of the NMZ. If you go north its a NMZ. If you go south you have unlimited access to different fishing areas. 

All we would need is one or two people who work for the space center to sponsor us. I am sure we have a few in our membership.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I say Sand Point.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

All the ramps in Tampa are a zoo, but Fort Desoto is the worst. Also very limited fishing area for the micro's. Esp if you like getting waked by big boats that don't care about your dingy. Also get super packed on the water, you hook into one fish and you will have 3 boats around in minutes!

Better spot would be Simmons Park or Cockroach Bay. Cockroach has been on fire with big fish everywhere so that's my vote. No real tables there though, so Simmons Park wins out over that. I would be able to bring a couple tables and set something up, but don't have enough chairs for everyone.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> All the ramps in Tampa are a zoo, but Fort Desoto is the worst.  Also very limited fishing area for the micro's.  Esp if you like getting waked by big boats that don't care about your dingy.  Also get super packed on the water, you hook into one fish and you will have 3 boats around in minutes!
> 
> Better spot would be Simmons Park or Cockroach Bay.  Cockroach has been on fire with big fish everywhere so that's my vote.  No real tables there though, so Simmons Park wins out over that.  I would be able to bring a couple tables and set something up, but don't have enough chairs for everyone.


Oh yeah I didn't even think about Cockroach...great fishing for micros. Boat ramp sucks and no tables but some good skinny water.

I don't think I've ever been to Simmons Park...where exactly is it?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Any objections to moving this down to the Sebastian/Melbourne area? I'm trying to get this as centrally located as possible.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Long point is always good!!!!! No objections here


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

None from me.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

If nobody wants to camp there is always Ballard Park in Melbourne. They have a great ramp and Pavilion.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

East Coast Event Posted! 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1244556497


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

dang doesnt anybody do anything on sundays?? wont be able to attend due to working every saturday, cant request off cause i work for a boat towing company and saturday is are most busy day, have yall.


Alex


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Tell them your working new water... high potential for groundings...


----------

